# Low tire light coming on Routan, all pressures check o.k.



## sell77386 (Aug 16, 2009)

In addition to my change oil light coming on at 2,500 miles, the low tire indicator is coming on when I start the van and the pressure is correct in all four tires. The indicator with the exclamition inside the cirle stays on all the time now. Is this a "computer" glitch or do I need to take the van in for service. I also tried to reset the chang oil light with the gas pedal to floor 3 times with ignition on, did not work for me either.


----------



## Motown_Dub (Feb 22, 2003)

*Re: Low tire light coming on Routan, all pressures check o.k. (sell77386)*

You may have a malfunctioning tire pressure sensor.
I'd take it to the dealer.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Low tire light coming on Routan, all pressures check o.k. (sell77386)*

most tpms!! sensors are "more" sensitive/accurate than any off the shelf pressure gauge. ie your gauge reads 32 but the sensor sees 30. your tire pressure light is on because it detects a low tire. most likely due to "colder" tire in the am. as you drive tire "heats" up and increasing tire pressure turning light off. 
the quick and dirty fix is to add more air to your tires. ie maybe 2-3 psi more than door jam sticker. 
filling your tires w/ nitrogen should help reduce the number of false readings you'll get w/ your tpms.
read your owners manual. a solid light indicates a low tire? a flashing light indicates a system malfunction?


_Modified by teutoned at 3:11 PM 8-18-2009_


----------

